
French court slaps down Google’s appeal against $57M GDPR fine - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/19/french-court-slaps-down-googles-appeal-against-57m-gdpr-fine/
======
aspenmayer
The ruling:

[https://www.conseil-etat.fr/ressources/decisions-
contentieus...](https://www.conseil-etat.fr/ressources/decisions-
contentieuses/dernieres-decisions-importantes/conseil-d-
etat-19-juin-2020-sanction-infligee-a-google-par-la-cnil)

